# Please help im quite scared



## Jaydeepoohs08 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well i had my hsg done today and now im a panicking. I told them that i was on cd22 that we did use protection this month and they said that it would be fine to do it. But my boobs are soooooooooooooo sore and i hvae been feeling quite sick the last couple of days ( thought it was nerves but its not gone!) Im 8dpo and my boobs have never hurt like this this early in my cycle. I wanted to make sure i wasnt pg today before my hsg so done a hpt which was a bfn. Im not expecting af till monday (week today) so its early. Im so confused!! 

Could all this just be nerves or is it possible that when we wasnt trying its happened and iv just made a terrible mistake? Hope someone can help?? Or advice??


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've no idea hun but didn't want to read and run - how are you feeling?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It could be a number of things but progesterone, released following ovulation can cause sore boobs so it may well be down to this.

If you're only 8dpo (at time of posting your message) then that's very early days and unlikely to be pg symptoms and way too early to get an accurate result on peestick anyway.

Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually from around 24 hours later so from 6 days old onwards.  Most women don't get pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg, at 8dpo you'd only be classed as 3 weeks pg.

How are you calculating when you ovulated ?  Are you using OPKs and if so, when did you get the definite positive ?

Hope your HSG goes ok.

Take care
Natasha


----------

